# help with Anaheim/DisneyLand in 2008



## tuc (Mar 18, 2007)

howdy,

I am an RCI Points and an RCI Weeks member. In December, I started looking to exchange for a week in or near Anaheim (DisneyLand) for the last week of April, 2007. Well everything was booked by then, so obviously I should have started sooner. I gather this is typical.

My timeshare experiences with Orlando led me astray here, because the timeshare saturation there is such that it's usually not too hard to make an exchange for 3-months into the future.

So, I'm looking for advice for next year. Say I want to exchange into a week (not sure which one yet, but for now let's say last week of March again) not too far from DisneyLand in 2008. Which resorts should I be considering, and when should I get started? What tricks should I know?

I have never made a non-Orlando exchange, hence this post to the newbie forum. (Let me know if you think this should be in the "Exchages" forum instead.)

thanks in advance,
-tuc


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Very limited choices*

There aren't very many timeshares near Disneyland, and those there are are not the level you expect from your Orlando experience. We just returned from one of the ones closest to Disneyland, Dolphins Cove. It is RCI/II/Wyndham/Worldmark so you should be able to see it. Since it is a points based resort you won't get a shot at it until at least 12 months from the use date. We got it easily through Wyndham but thats the beauty of points exchanges vs weeks. This is only one example and I know there are other CA resorts nearby but not many (if any) as close as DC.  

Start looking through the wishbook to identify the ones you'd be interested in and then start an ongoing request. CA is one of the tougher trades so start early and list as many resorts as possible. Good luck.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 18, 2007)

Dolphin's Cove is probably the "nicest" timeshare that is the closest to Disneyland.  The other one in the immediate area is Peacock Suites.  Also, if you don't mind driving a bit farther there is the Marriott Newport Beach (which is probably harder to get).


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 18, 2007)

Luanne said:


> Dolphin's Cove is probably the "nicest" timeshare that is the closest to Disneyland.  The other one in the immediate area is Peacock Suites.  Also, if you don't mind driving a bit farther there is the Marriott Newport Beach (which is probably harder to get).


The Marriott NCV is an II resort and doesn't exchange with RCI.  It would be a very nice resort to stay at and not too far from Disneyland either but the traffic is bad most of the time so it will take time to get there.  There are a few other resorts in the area that trade with RCI but still the same traffic problem.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 18, 2007)

iconnections said:


> The Marriott NCV is an II resort and doesn't exchange with RCI.  It would be a very nice resort to stay at and not too far from Disneyland either but the traffic is bad most of the time so it will take time to get there.  There are a few other resorts in the area that trade with RCI but still the same traffic problem.



Oooops, well if it only trades with II then it would be a *very* hard trade.


----------



## kewanee (Mar 27, 2007)

I have stayed at Dolphin's Cove and I thought it was nice.  It didn't have the 'wow' factor I felt when I entered my room at Sheraton's Vistana in Orlando, but was still fine.   You might also consider timeshares in Carlsbad.  They would be easier to get and are also near Legoland.  It took us exactly 1 hour to drive to Disneyland from there.  This wasn't bad in the morning (taking carpool lanes), but was hard at night after everyone was very tired.  In Carlsbad, I have exchanged into Grand Pacific Palisades (very nice and across the street from Legoland) and Carlsbad Seapointe (nice and a close walk to the beach - but not a great beach!).  I've also stayed at the Worldmark in Oceanside which is just the next town north of Carlsbad.


----------



## barndweller (Mar 27, 2007)

There are only two timeshares in Anaheim, Neither are comparable to the resorts you find in Orlando. Neither are actually "resorts." And neither are actually close to Disneyland, as in "you can easily walk there." However, there are dozens of nice, clean family suite type motels all within a block (a very lonnngg block) of the entrance to Disney. Many offer 2 room family accommodations complete with mini-fridge, microwave & coffee pot. Most offer AAA discounts. We always use one of them at $60-$80 per nite. We find it is so much easier to be able to pop back to our room for a snack, jacket, or whatever without the hassle of shuttles. Just a suggestion.

Also, I hope you are not planning to make your first Disneyland visit during the dreaded Spring Break! It is by far the absolute most crowded time of the year in Disneyland. Capacity crowds. Remember, this is a very small place compared to Disneyworld. When it is full, they close the ticket booths. You wait an hour in line to use the bathroom. Just sayin'......


----------



## tuc (Mar 21, 2008)

*what we decided*



barndweller said:


> I hope you are not planning to make your first Disneyland visit during the dreaded Spring Break! It is by far the absolute most crowded time of the year in Disneyland. Capacity crowds. Remember, this is a very small place compared to Disneyworld. When it is full, they close the ticket booths. You wait an hour in line to use the bathroom. Just sayin'......



Well we did decide to go during spring break ... next year in 2009. For what it's worth, it won't be our first Disneyland visit.

We'll be staying not in Anaheim but an hour away, at the "Southern California Beach Club" (rci#1379) in Oceanside.

Even if Disneyland is as crowded as you say, we'll have ample non-Disney days to unwind. Evidently the timeshare is right on the beach.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes it is and Oceanside is about 60 minutes drive to D'land in reasonable traffic.  In bad traffic it could easily be double that.  

Enjoy.


----------



## CapriciousC (Mar 21, 2008)

Oceanside is lovely - you should have a nice stay.  Frankly, other than Disneyland, Anaheim doesn't have much to offer.

Since you mentioned that you'll have some "non-Disney" days, I think it's a good choice.  Legoland, Sea World, the San Diego Zoo and Wild Animal Park are all relatively close.  Hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## swift (Mar 22, 2008)

We stayed at the Welk in Escondido when we were down there. It is a great resort. We don't mind driving and the drive to Disneyland was not that bad. But we only went to DL one day (been there several times so we know what we want to do while there). We were there for opening and stayed until closing. From there we also went into San Diego several times and had great down days at the resort.


----------



## swift (Mar 22, 2008)

tuc said:


> Well we did decide to go during spring break ... next year in 2009. For what it's worth, it won't be our first Disneyland visit.
> 
> We'll be staying not in Anaheim but an hour away, at the "Southern California Beach Club" (rci#1379) in Oceanside.
> 
> Even if Disneyland is as crowded as you say, we'll have ample non-Disney days to unwind. Evidently the timeshare is right on the beach.



If you have been there before then you probably know to be there when it opens and work your fast passes!


----------



## tuc (Mar 22, 2008)

swift said:


> If you have been there before then you probably know to be there when it opens and work your fast passes!



I think we were there before the advent of the fast pass. We are reasonably good at fast pass utilization in Orlando, though.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Worldmark*

Worldmark is building a new Resort in the location you are seeking.  Not sure what the timeframe for it is but it might be another exchange you look into.
Bart


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2008)

And Disney Vacation Club is opening a new resort ON the Disneyland property connected to the Grand Californian Hotel in 2009!


----------



## lll1929 (Apr 6, 2008)

CapriciousC said:


> Since you mentioned that you'll have some "non-Disney" days, I think it's a good choice.  Legoland, Sea World, the San Diego Zoo and Wild Animal Park are all relatively close.  Hope you have a wonderful trip!



I am now looking to travel to Cali and visit these places.  No disney for me.  It it better to stay at Welks Resort or Marriott Newport.  I want the resort that would allow me the least amt of driving time.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 6, 2008)

Just ask for anything in that vacinity, and let them tell you what they have.  That's what I do, and usually I am pleasently surprised.  I usually accept the booking for 24 hours, check various review sites and it the place is within 45min to 1hr driving of where I want to be than its a go.


----------



## swift (Apr 6, 2008)

lll1929 said:


> I am now looking to travel to Cali and visit these places.  No disney for me.  It it better to stay at Welks Resort or Marriott Newport.  I want the resort that would allow me the least amt of driving time.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.



It depends on what you want to be close to.  Go to Google Maps and look up Newport Coast, where Marriott Newport is, and Escondido, where the Welk Resort is.


----------



## KevJan (Apr 6, 2008)

Just for information, Dolphin's Cove is not entirely a points resort.  I have been a fixed week owner there for over 10 years and LOVE it!


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 6, 2008)

Icc5 said:


> Worldmark is building a new Resort in the location you are seeking.  Not sure what the timeframe for it is but it might be another exchange you look into.
> Bart



The WorldMark Anaheim resort is opening in 4th quarter 2008 (no exact date announced yet). Approximately 250 units in the middle of the Anaheim GardenWalk 
Artist's rendering:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=61363#61363

Most recent photos of construction:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=157656#157656


----------



## tuc (Apr 6, 2008)

hudshut said:


> The WorldMark Anaheim resort is opening in 4th quarter 2008 (no exact date announced yet). Approximately 250 units in the middle of the Anaheim GardenWalk



That sounds interesting. Even though it seems it will be open in March 2009 I have no regrets booking a timeshare an hour away on the beach in Oceanside (especially if it's II only, since I'm RCI).

btw, some the image links in your post seem to be dead. Here's an interesting map image that isn't (yet) dead.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 9, 2008)

We booked two 2 bed units at the Oceanside WM but may try to get into the Aniheim WM if they start taking reservations. Are all the atractions in Anaheim ?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 9, 2008)

easyrider said:


> We booked two 2 bed units at the Oceanside WM but may try to get into the Aniheim WM if they start taking reservations. Are all the atractions in Anaheim ?



Depends on what attractions you're looking for.  The Disney parks of Disneyland and California Adventure are in Anaheim.  That's about it.  Knott's Berry Farm is in Buena Park, which is very close.  What else were you thinking of doing?


----------



## ricoba (Apr 9, 2008)

easyrider said:


> We booked two 2 bed units at the Oceanside WM but may try to get into the Aniheim WM if they start taking reservations. Are all the atractions in Anaheim ?



Universal is in Universal City which is just north of Hollywood.

Six Flags is in Valencia/Santa Clarita, which is quite a ways north in LA County.

Legoland is Carlsbad.

San Diego Zoo, Wild Animal Park & Seaworld are in San Diego County.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 10, 2008)

I think what we thought we were going to do was Disney and a water park. Whats the fun stuff for all ages 4 - 52 ?

Thanks


----------



## CapriciousC (Apr 11, 2008)

Do you mean water park like someplace with slides/pools/etc.?  Or someplace like Sea World?  

Knott's Berry Farm has a water park associated with it - I've never been though.  I'm more of a beach girl 

The only other water park of that sort I can think of is Raging Waters, and that's up near Magic Mountain (north of LA).

I think Knott's Berry Farm is one of those love it or hate it kind of places.  Personally, I hate it, but that's just me.

Legoland is great, as are the Wild Animal Park and San Diego Zoo.

Disneyland is great, California Adventure is limited for younger kids.


----------



## LLW (Apr 11, 2008)

tuc said:


> (especially if it's II only, since I'm RCI).



Worldmark Anaheim will be RCI only.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 12, 2008)

So is there a mouse saver, tour guide mike, best Anaheim type site for Disney? Maybe Oceanside is a better location to see other attractions. 

Thanks


----------



## ricoba (Apr 12, 2008)

easyrider said:


> I think what we thought we were going to do was Disney and a water park. Whats the fun stuff for all ages 4 - 52 ?
> 
> Thanks




The very young ones would enjoy Disney & Knotts very much.  All kids, big and small want to see Mickey Mouse.  And Knotts has Camp Snoopy for young children that's a lot of fun.

If you are in Anaheim, Soak City at Knotts is your ideal choice for a water park.

As well they would be the right age for Legoland, but I am not sure if older children/folks would enjoy Legoland.

By the way.....the weather here today is currently about 88 degrees, warm, clear and sunny....


----------

